# GOOD NEWS!



## cine.chris (Jan 25, 2021)

*GOOD NEWS!!*
YESTERDAY by Alpha Lee, Beneficiary
Here's a helpful update from the COVID Moonshot twitter on recent progress. 
*We're still aiming to nominate a clinical candidate for human trials by March! * Thank you for helping us get this far.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353389613704830982


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 25, 2021)

I was already wondering if they were on to something.
I was suddenly getting the same type of work units,. Some had already been returned OK by others. Were they double checking some results?
And now I am getting all 13444 type work units.
So lets hope there will be success soon.

Also, a new moonshot sprint has started on Jan. 24.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm glad all the good is going somewhere!!   Great work everyone!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 17, 2021)

I found an update on where things stand @ choderalab news .

THE COVID MOONSHOT Closing in on an orally-bioavailable small molecule inhibitor of SARS-CoV-2 Mpro through a global open science collaboration


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 29, 2021)

COVID Moonshot

COVID Moonshot funded by COVID-19 Therapeutics Accelerator to rapidly develop a safe, globally accessible and affordable antiviral pill

Finally I get the feeling that all the folding done by the community is going to lead to the result that was set out at the start of this challenge, a pill.
I must say I was disappointed when COVID workunits stopped coming, without a real tangible result.
The funding is peanuts, in comparrison to the profits that the big pharma is making on the COVID vaccines.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 1, 2021)

Merck is now also announcing a COVID antiviral pill.
It seems precious time has been lost because of reluctance of proper funding, by governments for instance.
I really hope the F@h project just can turn out an even better pill.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 9, 2022)

More info on the CoVid Moonshot Sprint 11: The Home Stretch

COVID MOONSHOT SPRINT 11: The home stretch


Over 160 scientists from around the world joined Moonshot's end of year webinar. Have a watch!

COVID Moonshot Webinar 2021


----------

